# Will a German Shepherd go ok with a small dog?



## shepherd81 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all

Im adopting a german shepherd soon. Have not chosen one yet but it will be from a rescue organisation/pound. I would like 2 shepherds but the food costs would be just a little too much I think.

I love small dogs as well and Im wondering if a GSD would get along ok with a small dog? I realize it is really up to the individual and any training etc, but in general would it be an ok mix? I've always had a soft spot for Pomeranians, strange mix i know!

The dogs would share the backyard together.

Do you think i'd have my work cut out for me trying this out, and should i just stick to getting the shepherd on his own?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

shepherd81 said:


> Do you think i'd have my work cut out for me trying this out, and should i just stick to getting the shepherd on his own?


If you insist on getting 2 dogs in the near future, get the first and wait at an absolute minimum 3 months. You'll know then if he's settled in, can figure out any behavioural issues he may have, and can then find the 2nd dog that best fits your 1st. For example, you really don't want a 2nd dog that hates playing rough, when the 1st one is a real wrestler. You also wouldn't want a female 2nd dog if your first doesn't get along with females. 

Getting 2 new dogs at once is just a terrible idea all around, I would never recommend it to anyone, under any circumstance.


----------



## shepherd81 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I didnt think of that. I thought it would just be easier to get 2 at once since the first will not develop dominance behavior in his home patch (though i know the shepherd would probably dominate anyway).


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

shepherd81 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I didnt think of that. I thought it would just be easier to get 2 at once since the first will not develop dominance behavior in his home patch (though i know the shepherd would probably dominate anyway).


If one of the pair is an overtly dominant dog, he/she will show this behaviour whether it was there first, or at the same time. And, it's no guarantee whatsoever that a shepherd will be the dominant of the two. I've seen more fearful/submissive shepherds in shelters than you could imagine. I've also seen chihuahuas and pomeranians that have put 150+ pounds dogs in their place.

It's not the size of the dog in the fight...


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it's dog specific. I've had a very DA GSD and 2 GSDx's that were/are great with other dogs. My boy that I have now loves everyone, small or large. When I adopted him, I was told he was a Shepherd mix but I believe he is almost all shepherd. 

Eventually I would like to get another dog but it won't be for a long while. When I do, I think I will end up getting a smaller dog.Not sure though... I have a HUGE soft spot for GSD's lol!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

shepherd81 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I didnt think of that. I thought it would just be easier to get 2 at once since the first will not develop dominance behavior in his home patch (though i know the shepherd would probably dominate anyway).



ROFL! You think so, do you? Guess you've never had a Pom before! LOL FYI, size has nothing to do with who rules the roost! My Mom's Mini Schnauzer was top dog in the household with a retired GSD police dog!


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, when I got my GSD, there was 2 pugs, 1 boston terrier, and a 30lb. mix breed in the home before him. He grew up with them, and if fine around small dogs. Up until recently the boston was the dominate (he passed away recently), and the GSD has taken over the role of alpha, but isn't aggressive with the little ones.
I think as long as you introduce the GSD to small dogs, in a controlled enviorment, you will be able to tell his/her reaction to them. 
Good Luck!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I have two German Shepherds and both let my neighbors little jack russel boss them around at their house or even in my own home! So, it really depends. I tried to raise my dogs without letting any of them show any dominant sort of behavior like guarding food, or taking things from other dogs, etc... so they're peaceful with just about any dog.

If you get a shelter dog just ask as many questions as you can if they know much about the dog, and maybe do test runs with friends dogs, etc... or even other smaller dogs at that shelter to see if they get along.

I also agree on not getting them at the same time. Let one dog get settled and learn a bit about his/her behavior and then get your second dog. 

Also introduce SLOWLY i dont know how many people i've known that throw a new dog in the backyard and just expect things to go well. I would first introduce outside the home and if that goes well then the front yard, then inside, and then eventually the backyard, etc...

I introduced two new dogs also once by keeping the newer dog in a big dog crate and letting my other dogs one at a time come up and sniff the crate and meet the dog, then i let them meet on leash and eventually loose in the yard and it worked out very well.


----------

